# INFO



## africancichlidau (Sep 1, 2004)

Just thought you Froggy people should know this is going on, the ad is from Australian Pet Link:


Posted by groov (SA) on 1-Sep-04 11:13 AM AEST 
To reply to this advertisement email [email protected]

hi the ad below this is wrong the web site is 
www.frogs-for-sale.com 

here's a web page for all sorts of frogs that will be for sale around NOV --- DEC 04 the white lips could be even earlier www.frogs.for.sale.com can ship them where permited $20 postage and packing and sent to your front door express mail! alive guarantee


----------



## instar (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks Afro.


----------



## rodentrancher (Sep 1, 2004)

He must have the right way of breeding them, if he's got em ready to go in November?


----------



## rodentrancher (Sep 1, 2004)

He must have the right way of breeding them, if he's got em ready to go in November?


----------



## africancichlidau (Sep 2, 2004)

Just a shame he doesn't have the right way of transporting them eh?


----------



## rodentrancher (Sep 2, 2004)

Yeah Afro Express mail sounds a bit iffy to me!


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 2, 2004)

URS has a large number of white-lipped in at the moment. But be quick, they are not going to remain unsold for long.


----------



## Nome (Sep 2, 2004)

Frogs wouldn't survive in the post, would they? Those delivery vans get left in the sun, etc. :?


----------



## instar (Sep 2, 2004)

Very bad biz idea, I wasnt really paying much attention to that, lol. its right up there with the "Mr Asparagus" van on the list of failed ventures. :lol:


----------



## africancichlidau (Sep 2, 2004)

NO animal should ever be exposed to the rigours of travel via Australia Post!! Except perhaps feeder insects


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2004)

There is a great frog and turtle forum on www.aussiereptiles.com


----------



## soulweaver (Sep 2, 2004)

yeah there is baritji i've seen that too


----------



## rodentrancher (Sep 2, 2004)

Hey Afro, maybe the Australia Post Express Post thingo only works here in S.A??? LOL!


----------

